# Homebrewing



## dataz722 (Mar 9, 2009)

Are there any other homebrewers here? I think they are two hobbies that go together great!


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I am not a home brewer but always was interested in the concept. Can you post some pics of the equipment you use?


----------



## dataz722 (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't have a pictures but the main stuff is one of those 7.5 gallon turkey fryers, a big copper coil to cool it, and some containers VERY similar to the 5 gallon water jugs. There is alot of other little odds and ends too but those are really the main _big_ pieces. I have I guess what you would call in intermediate set up. I don't have the money/space to build a dedicated stand with multiple burners and whatnot that many people use.

Its something that is actually pretty easy and relatively inexpensive to get started in. It will become an addiction and next thing you know your 100-150 initial start up has expanded and taken up an entire room in your house and you don't even want to think about how much you have spent!:lalala:

I do have a really good forum that I could highly reccomend to anyone interested but I am not sure if that is a faux pas or a bad idea here.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I think posting some pics would be a good start


----------



## dataz722 (Mar 9, 2009)

I only have some pictures of a fermenting beer on my phone and my wife had her camera stolen so I can't get any more pictures right now. I'll post up the couple pictures I do have. They are pretty boring though.


----------



## dataz722 (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok, here are a few of what I have. Not really any equipment pics. I'll try and get them up later. I am actually going over a friends house this weekend and a bunch of us are getting together and brewing about 40 gallons.


A couple days into fermenting


You really need to keep fermeting beer in the mid to high 60's so in the summer I have to stick it in a converted fridge to keep it cool



I have just started getting into kegging and this is one of my kegs and paintball co2 tank in a converted mini-fridge.



This is the final product. A few bottles out of that batch were over carbed so that why it has such a big head on it. I think this was an IPA (my very first batch :rockon


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Man that last pic looks yummy


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

I brew with a few friends every month, it helps split the cost of making it all on your own.

The TrueBrew start kit is a great place to start



You can also obtain a 5-gallon glass carboy may be useful for the secondary



You don't really need a cooling system, we end up putting the wart in the sink full of cold water filled with ice and go out and smoke stogies while we wait.


----------



## dataz722 (Mar 9, 2009)

It was. I think I only have 2 bottles of it left. It tastes VERY similar to Stone IPA. It was funny because I had never had Stone before and as soon as I took as sip I said Holy **** that taste just like mine!

By the way I would always be up for a "sticks for brew" trade


----------



## dataz722 (Mar 9, 2009)

randommcsmokesalot said:


> I brew with a few friends every month, it helps split the cost of making it all on your own.
> 
> The TrueBrew start kit is a great place to start
> 
> You can also obtain a 5-gallon glass carboy may be useful for the secondary


That is pretty much where everyone should start. Don't bother with the Mr. Beer kit. You can make some phenominal beer with that kit. You guys doing extract or all grain?


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

another great tip is to bottle with 22 oz bottles, it will cut your bottles in half


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

I also use the bigger bottles, spend less time filling and cleaning. Gives you more time to Drink.


----------



## dataz722 (Mar 9, 2009)

I like to use really big bottle, 5 gallon ones! :bounce:


----------



## smakudwn (Aug 3, 2007)

Going to be brewing in the next few weeks. All extract right now..............havnt made the jump to the all grain yet.


----------



## dataz722 (Mar 9, 2009)

I am in the process of switching to all-grain. I did it a little backwards though. I bought close to 200 pounds of grain and am not even able to use it yet.


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

dataz722 said:


> It was. I think I only have 2 bottles of it left. It tastes VERY similar to Stone IPA. It was funny because I had never had Stone before and as soon as I took as sip I said Holy **** that taste just like mine!
> 
> By the way I would always be up for a "sticks for brew" trade


I will have to take you up on this offer some time. I've been wanting to get into homebrew and would like to try some stuff made.


----------



## dataz722 (Mar 9, 2009)

Just let me know. What styles of beer do you like?


----------



## Gumby (Jul 3, 2008)

I received a Mr. Beer kit for Christmas 2 years ago, little did I realize what brewing a simple batch of beer would become. I've since joined a local homebrew club, have began all-grain brewing and started kegging my own beer. It's an awesome feeling to have friends over pulling pints of your own beer out of your kegerator.

Brewing your own is a great hobby that you can do with as little or as much money as you want. Although it is a gadget lovers dream-come-true. I'm constantly tinkering with this or that and looking to buy new equipment.

I highly recommend it. :beerchug:


----------



## dataz722 (Mar 9, 2009)

Gumby said:


> Brewing your own is a great hobby that you can do with as little or as much money as you want. Although it is a gadget lovers dream-come-true. I'm constantly tinkering with this or that and looking to buy new equipment.


And his wallet's nightmare!!!


----------



## Gumby (Jul 3, 2008)

dataz722 said:


> And his wallet's nightmare!!!


Haha! Indeed. I can't determine what's worse for it, the brewery additions or trying to fill this coolidor I thought was a good idea. :laugh:

So what's your favorite style(s)?

I'm a hophead so I'm partial to IPAs and APAs although I can't really discriminate against any of them.


----------



## dataz722 (Mar 9, 2009)

I am quite a hop head but I also enjoy some pretty malty beers. I love every English beer I have ever had, most Belgians, and most Scottish as well. I guess I don't really have a favorite style unless you consider anything served by CAMRA standards. I just love the low card, cellar temp, hand pumped beers. I could go on for hours about beer so I will just leave it at that.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

I have been brewing for about 2 years. Great hobby! I got a kegerator that has 2 corny kegs and mostly brew a partial mash.


----------



## dataz722 (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok, I lied. One more thing. I see you're in Pottsville. You ever make it down to Victory?

Edit- wait I was thinking of Pottstown. I'm not sure where Pottsville is sorry.


----------



## NittnayLion (Feb 11, 2008)

I just got in to home brewing at Christmas and 4 extract batches later, I now have two additional 6.0 gallon BetterBottles (to the initial brewing kit) which are in constant rotation. 
I really like the Better Bottles, but I know some people are afraid of them. 

I've brewed an APA, Porter, Red Ale and Dunkleweizen. I have a Dry Irish Stout on schedule to brew Sunday. So far all are great, like cigars, with age!

I like NorthernBrewer for ingrdients kits and I just found Austin Brewer and ordered a Troegs Hopback extract clone!


----------



## dataz722 (Mar 9, 2009)

Another really good, but pretty new one, is brewmasterswarehouse.com. They have really good customer service and prices are pretty good too.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 3, 2008)

dataz722 said:


> Ok, I lied. One more thing. I see you're in Pottsville. You ever make it down to Victory?
> 
> Edit- wait I was thinking of Pottstown. I'm not sure where Pottsville is sorry.


I haven't been there yet, but it's on my list of places to visit. I really enjoy their beers.

Pottsville is home of America's oldest brewery, Yuengling.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I've been making wine for a few years, thinking about making beer as soon as I bottle my '08 vintage (need to free up the carboys first!). Planning to start with extract and keg it instead of bottle, but that's probably ~3 mo in the future.


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

I have experiemented a little with it but for the most part break my bank on local(and out of state) craft brews. Well, until my bank went to cigars :-( I sent out a local beer in my first PIF. I too would be interested in some beer trades. I love any kind of Pale Ale, incl. IPA. Also fuller flavored brown ales. Oh, and after trying the regular Breakfast Stout by Founders, I was inclined to get into Stouts!!! Wow. Tasty in a different way! March 14th is their Kentucky Breakfast Stout Release this year.. going to get in line and pick up a case!


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

snowboardin58 said:


> I have experiemented a little with it but for the most part break my bank on local(and out of state) craft brews. Well, until my bank went to cigars :-( I sent out a local beer in my first PIF. I too would be interested in some beer trades. I love any kind of Pale Ale, incl. IPA. Also fuller flavored brown ales. Oh, and after trying the regular Breakfast Stout by Founders, I was inclined to get into Stouts!!! Wow. Tasty in a different way! March 14th is their Kentucky Breakfast Stout Release this year.. going to get in line and pick up a case!


That was a great beer btw, very enjoyable one afternoon


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

In the past year I and freinds have created the following beers, I would def be into trading some liquid, fragile and perishables

Blueberry Ale
Pumkin Ale
Irish Cream Stout
Strong Belgian Ale
Chocolate Cherry Porter
Vanilla Caramel Cream - still available
Dark German Wheat (aka, the Dunkleweisen) - conditioning very soon
Irish Red - next up


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

randommcsmokesalot said:


> That was a great beer btw, very enjoyable one afternoon


Hey random, I'm glad you enjoyed it! I wanted to get a case(2 if I had the money) of Founders Kentucky Breakfast Stout(now officially KBS) at the KBS release party Saturday, but was too late! They opened at 11, and were almost sure they'd have a supply until 11pm that night considering they brewed more this year and had some for like 2 days last year. Unfortunately for the many who drove 5 hours, Founders was totally understocked considering it sold out at noon! Not to mention those who flew! They were expecting a larger draw than last year, and had a strict 2 case limit(at $5/bottle, $20/4-pack, $120/case), but they even said it was crazy! Last release people were there in the afternoon, got a seat for some lunch, had some on tap, and the servers even took their orders on bottled KBS. They did have it on a nitro-tap, and Canadian was also a HUGE hit, as it is sweeter versus bourbon, but I doubt the KBS will last the 2 weeks it normally does!

I was fortunate enough to snag some bottles at a specialty store(GREAT beer selection AND a small walk-in humidor!!!!!! among top-shelf spirits and wine, pipes and thr best homebrew supply selection for quite a distance).

I am going to try and get more.. going to be difficult but I may be lucky. Keep an eye out for it, as they've also widened distribution this year. I know for sure South Carolina is getting some, so I'm sure some of the better stores that have Founders out there in NY should get an allotment. I've also heard in the past of some bars being able to secure a keg of it if they have a nitro-tap. Breakfast Stout is getting harder to find this time of year, but KBS comes and goes in the blink of an eye. Or apparently an hour this year! Its too bad you didn't get to sample Canadian at.. was it BA's Extreme Beer Fest? Well I would love to send a bottle your way, although chances are I will "only" be able to gift the stout that scaled my threshold for that beer style, Breakfast Stout. But you'll live with double chocolate, oatmeal stout with coffee. Hopefully you'll get the version rated #6 in the world and aged in bourbon barrels for 2 years (IIRC), AND the regular version(diff recipe), a lowely #12 in the world!! (ratings are overall of all styles of beer on Beer Advocate). KBS is 11.2 ABV this release versus 10%.

OK, long enough of a semi-thread jack. Apparently I'm quite fond and proud of Founders, so I'll just have to do a review.. on here! Possibly with a cigar, because that KBS's bourbon characteristics should complement a cigar AWESOME without any alcohol flavor or bourbon spiciness!!

Unfortunately, many people, probably the ones who were sneaky and got more than 2 cases, arelisting singles on places such as ebay and trading places, for $25. And some selling. ebay has an out-of-stater doing so, but at least this one is up for bids in an assortment. I have the Imperial waiting for my trial in my fridge next to me!! Founders Imperial, Kentucky Breakfast & Breakfast Stout - eBay (item 260375044901 end time Mar-16-09 19:32:41 PDT)


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

snowboarding, that sucks, I was really looking forward to some of those beers. Reminds me of the triple bock craze over here from Sam Adams. I was lucky to find a place with the 97 release and bought all of em (7 to be exact) and I still know of another place. If you ever find some more, let me know I would be willing to pp you some loot to help out on a purchase, that or a trade for my vanilla caramel cream ale, or soon to be conditioning dunklewiesen


----------



## Btalon-cl (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been homebrewing for a while, my co-worker got me into it, I got my father in law into it after that and he is a monster with it. I always feel way behind when he's talking about his new batch and bringing me samples. He drinks more of it, so he keeps it going, I'm a slow drinker, so I just make it as I get low.

I do love sitting in my hottub and having a smoke and a homebrew. I think they go very well together!


----------



## smakudwn (Aug 3, 2007)

What kind of brewing do you guys do?
All extract?
All Grain?

Im just donig all extract right now but i want to make the move to all grain maybe by fall.


----------



## Btalon-cl (Nov 11, 2008)

smakudwn said:


> What kind of brewing do you guys do?
> All extract?
> All Grain?
> 
> Im just donig all extract right now but i want to make the move to all grain maybe by fall.


I started with the kits of extract, moved into grain. The first grain I did, was bad, ended up burning the grains on the bottom of the pan while boiling it, wasn't pretty and a big waste. A local shop I go to has kits of extract and also does kits of grain to follow recipes that have won brewing awards, etc.


----------



## Plazma (Mar 11, 2009)

This is something I've been interested in doing, but I'm concerned about how much I'm going to end up spending doing this as opposed to other things I need to get done.


On a side note, anyone know about the legality of distilling your own spirits for consumption?


----------



## shark (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello, 
Distilling is a big no no. Brewing for your own use is ok. I unfortunely know several AFT agents from my other hobby High Power Rocketry. They warned me abut distilling during a explosive magazine inspection visit,and they saw my home brew set up. There is an excellent home brew forum at: NORTHERN BREWER


----------



## dataz722 (Mar 9, 2009)

I am in the process of switching to all grain. I just need a mill.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

shark said:


> Hello,
> Distilling is a big no no. Brewing for your own use is ok.


Distilling alcohol is still very much illegal, don't do it.


----------



## dataz722 (Mar 9, 2009)

Mark C said:


> Distilling alcohol is still very much illegal, don't do it.


Depends on which country you are in but for the most part that is very true. Although there is yeast that is supposedly able to ferment close to 30% ABV and if you do something very clean you could use the "flavorings"


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

me and my brew ha!s have been looking into that. Our brew house has the space


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

dataz722 said:


> I am in the process of switching to all grain. I just need a mill.


Having a mill is great if you can swing it financially. The Barley Crushers are really nice. Otherwise your supplier can usually mill your grain for about $.10/lb. You just have to use it within a couple of weeks max if it's pre-milled.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Figured Id share some pics. The first is the first batch I ever made. The second if my keging system. I'll be getting a draft tower mid summer but this is doing just great for now. But by the end of this summer I will have a small fridge with 2 kegs, a 2 tap draft tower, and some home turned tap handles 

EDIT: The brava was not mine. It was my old roomate who needed space. Let it be known I do not drink that stuff. The tankhouse is mine tho.


----------



## dataz722 (Mar 9, 2009)

macster said:


> Having a mill is great if you can swing it financially. The Barley Crushers are really nice. Otherwise your supplier can usually mill your grain for about $.10/lb. You just have to use it within a couple of weeks max if it's pre-milled.


Well actually I am buying grain in bulk so cant really have the store do it. I have actually already bought close to 200 pounds and 6 pounds of hops.


----------



## pmp (Jan 26, 2009)

here is my new home bar setup. Next weekend I'll be brewing up my first batch in quite a while as a test run. I'll probably do an amber ale.

I'm thinking partial mash 2 row, some extract, some crystal 120 with magnum for bittering and goldings for flavor/aroma.


----------



## dataz722 (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks great... would look better with more taps though


----------



## pmp (Jan 26, 2009)

dataz722 said:


> Looks great... would look better with more taps though


Yup, now I just need to convince the wife that its in the budget


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Very nicely done. Maybe a 2 tap draft tower then liquor on the shelves will be a very nice set up


----------



## wvprankster (Jan 13, 2009)

dataz722 said:


> Another really good, but pretty new one, is brewmasterswarehouse.com. They have really good customer service and prices are pretty good too.


I just got back into brewing after a three year hiatus (strangely timed with the birth of two children and a cross country move). My first batch was a Rogue Brutal Bitter kit I picked up for a great price from brewmasterswarehouse.com. Like you said, great customer service and prices--especially on shipping.

The Brutal Bitter has been conditioning in my corny keg for almost a week. Tasted a little weak coming out of secondary, but I think that I might have sampled some of my siphon water in addition to the beer. That's what you get when you drink and brew.

I am switching kegerators too after the move. Acquired an old fridge from a neighbor with lots of character--60s style icebox. Drilled the hole in the door and realized the darn door is 5 inches thick! My existing faucet shank was way too short. Ordered a longer one, but it was on back order. Me fears me beer will be ready before its new home.


----------

